
Remembering LineDrive: forgotten, beautiful driving directions - joshwa
http://somethingaboutmaps.wordpress.com/2011/03/08/remembering-linedrive/
======
theoj
One problem with this approach is that if you get lost, there is no way to get
back on track... you are off-the-grid and into unmapped territory (literally!)
quite quickly. Your map becomes useless and you really can't go back to your
computer to print a new map with the missing details. In this case, ink
savings gained pale in comparison to convenience lost.

~~~
sqrt17
More realistically, the counterpart of a LineDrive map in current route
instructions is the list-of-turns representation: drive straight ahead for 12
miles, turn left into Whatever Ave., after 2 miles east turn right into
Something St.

Once you allow for more space and include maps with details for all points of
interest (i.e., all complicated intersections), both LineDrive and sequence-
of-turns are only interesting as an addition, not necessarily as a
replacement.

------
noahlt
Bing Maps makes napkin-sketch style maps as well, if you have Silverlight
installed.

Say what you like about Bing in general, but Bing Maps is pretty cool.

~~~
markbao
Another cool thing I like about Bing Maps: "Whole Foods on the corner" and "If
you reach E 13th St, you've gone too far" when viewing directions. Such things
would be cheered on as "look how awesome Google is!" if implemented in GMaps.

<http://preview.tinyurl.com/3robnkg> (tinyurl because URL is huge)

~~~
mhansen
[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/12/go-thataway-google-
ma...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/12/go-thataway-google-maps-india-
learns-to.html)

------
sqrt17
Yay! Back in the time I gave a seminar presentation on the LineDrive stuff.
Pretty good combination of usability (show the user what he/she actually wants
to know) and algorithmic stuff (automatic layout)...

More to the point, I always get lost with my own hand-drawn maps (when I'm too
lazy to print one) and finally got better at finding places when I got myself
a smartphone with GPS and OpenStreetMaps display.

------
yankeeracer73
If you still want this style of map and want to go completely analog, sign up
for AAA and use their "TripTik" service (I think they still offer this on
paper vs. only online.) You get a custom booklet with LineDrive type door to
door directions on one side of the paper, and a 25 sq. mile map on the other
side to give you context of where you are. The charming thing is you used to
have to order this up about a week in advance of your trip, but I remember
sitting in the front of the car with my Dad on family trips demanding to hold
the TripTik and call out things we'd pass on the map.

